# Dodgy Melbourne Suburbs???



## jords (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Guys, 
My partner and I are moving to Melbourne in a months time, but we dont really know much bout the burbs there, so can anyone help with a low down on the areas to avoid? We will be looking round inner city(or no futher than half hour out) 
Thanks!


----------



## Viridae (Feb 9, 2008)

Go north/north east.

Half an hour out by public transport or half an hour out by car. If car in peak time or in normal times?


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 9, 2008)

It depends on what sort of transport you want to use and how much you want to pay (for housing).


----------



## jords (Feb 9, 2008)

we will be using public transport and max 250 a week, ive been looking on realestate.com and have found heaps of places but i dont want to live in an unsafe area.... ie the equivalent of woodridge or the valley in brisbane....


----------



## itbites (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hmmm there really aren't any bad area's ....some say the city is "bad" i guess if you want to name names places like footscray, flemington, laverton, werribee, springvale, and basically anywhere in the west have at one time or another been classified as "dodgy" ....however i love melb! and live in the west so i can't really knock the area  besides no matter what state you're in theres always a few bad eggs LOL ...talking of great places in melb williamstown, yarraville, ferntree(if you like being out the way a bit) anywhere north like Viridae said but can be a bit pricey.... i'm sure where ever you move to you will learn to love every bit of melb! and its 4 seasons in 1 day weather  all the best for the future move *


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 9, 2008)

i agree itbits steer clear of the west 
frankston has a bad name but is getting better
dandenong is a hole and full of junkies
there are a few nice places between melb cbd and frankston


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 9, 2008)

yeh im from frankston,
its a good place down in the s/e of melb.
there are good and bad parts of this suburb.


----------



## Wolfgang (Feb 9, 2008)

Toorak and Brighton would have to be the worst...


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 9, 2008)

There isn't any areas like Inala or the Valley as a whole. There is more like every suburb may have a bad area in it and some good areas. Is $250 for a house or flat? How many bedrooms?
You may be better listing a few places you have seen and getting opinions on those.
There is nothing wrong with the Western Suburbs, some places can be better than the Northern, Broadmeadows has always had a dodgy name, Footscray not much better.

It's a bit like when we lived in Regents Park, really nice place, no trouble, but some areas of Browns Plains where pretty rough.


----------



## LJ77 (Feb 9, 2008)

Anything west of Melbourne is dodgy, come to the east it's greener. but all the good herp shops are on the west side the price of mice and rats are too high.


----------



## kirstys (Feb 9, 2008)

east os not bad but you pay more north is good, we lived in east bentleigh for a while and payed 250.00 rent for a run down 3 bedroom and 1 bathroom house which you could not swing a cat in and we found out had been a hooker house. we moved to mill park and we pay 260.00 and we have a 3 bedroom 2 study 2 bathrooms and 2 lounge rooms its huge. and i drive from mill park to abbotsford every day for work it not bad


----------



## Auzlizardking (Feb 9, 2008)

Not - Dandenong, Springvale, Clayton, Noble park, Cranbourne, Hampton park,
Franston, Richmond, Footscray, Sunshine, Endeavor hills, Doveton, Blackburn Broadmeadows.

Nice places - Nadawading, Dovale, Berwick, Vermont, Park Orchards, Ashwood, Box hill, Eltham, Mill park


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 9, 2008)

The property values in East Bentleigh went up when you guys moved out . See you tomorow Kirsty .


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 9, 2008)

Auzlizardking said:


> Not - Dandenong, Springvale, Clayton, Noble park, Cranbourne, Hampton park,
> Franston, Richmond, Footscray, Sunshine, Endeavor hills, Doveton, Blackburn Broadmeadows.
> 
> Nice places - Nadawading, Dovale, Berwick, Vermont, Park Orchards, Ashwood, Box hill, Eltham, Mill park



Very broad brush your swinging there . Some on the bad list are very trendy now - like Richmond . Some on the good list have changed for the worse . Blackburn and Nunawading are next to each other and identical . :shock:


----------



## Viridae (Feb 9, 2008)

Auzlizardking said:


> Not - Dandenong, Springvale, Clayton, Noble park, Cranbourne, Hampton park,
> Franston, Richmond, Footscray, Sunshine, Endeavor hills, Doveton, Blackburn Broadmeadows.
> 
> Nice places - Nadawading, Dovale, Berwick, Vermont, Park Orchards, Ashwood, Box hill, Eltham, Mill park



Adding heidelberg, ivanhoe, greensborough, alphington, darebin, rosanna, macleod, templestowe, watsonia, viewbank and eltham to the nice places list - all of which are north east where I am. North east is more established suburbs, more green more trees, good public transport system.

Edit: Adding preston and reservoir to the bad list and bundoora is ok (not dodgy just not paticuarly nice for the most part)


----------



## moose (Feb 9, 2008)

Box Hill a nice place! haha now ive heard everything, I grew up there,broadmeadows when i was younger and Richmond in my teens.


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 9, 2008)

agreed viridae, those are some fairly nice areas. i have spent a bit of time around there because of uni and plenty of my mates live in the nth east.
i wouldn't put blackburn or richmond in the bad list, and i would add thomastown, parts of epping and reservoir.


----------



## Dan19 (Feb 9, 2008)

i play tennis for view bank... and box hill is one of the worst places ive been to, and eppings pretty bad aswell.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 9, 2008)

this thread is basically name the opposite side of town as you as crap but your side as the best. 

don't listen to those that say stay away from a certain side of the city. 


there is nothing wrong with the western suburbs as a whole. there are a couple known to be a bit bad like frankston and broadmeadows but even then, they're fine! i love where i live in the western suberbs and haven't ever thought otherwise. i live in tullamarine. theres bad areas and theres good areas. 


just like over east people are saying stay clear of toorak, frankston and brighton. there should not be a general stay away from the north the south the east or the west. each has its fair share of the bad stuff and each suberb will have bad points just as they will have good points.


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 9, 2008)

err toorak and brighton are 2 of the wealthiest suburbs in melbourne. they were originally listed as a joke.


----------



## Viridae (Feb 9, 2008)

thesilverbeast said:


> this thread is basically name the opposite side of town as you as crap but your side as the best.
> 
> don't listen to those that say stay away from a certain side of the city.
> 
> ...



Oh hell no - even people I know that LIVE in the western suburbs pay them out.


----------



## Viridae (Feb 9, 2008)

I would say anywhere along this railway line, from clifton hill (good suburb) to Eltham - beyond there it is too far out and even eltham is pushing it (but is absoloutely lovely)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurstbridge_railway_line,_Melbourne


----------



## moose (Feb 9, 2008)

thesilverbeast- Tullamarine isnt exactly the best part of Melb either. i know My Brother has Lived there his Whole adult life, And when i lived with him my Car was Broken into and I was attacked by the Culprit, that would not happen in Broadmeadows! haha


----------



## kirstys (Feb 9, 2008)

The property values in East Bentleigh went up when you guys moved out . See you tomorow Kirsty .

come on phil i know you miss me


----------



## kirstys (Feb 9, 2008)

Dan19 said:


> i play tennis for view bank... and box hill is one of the worst places ive been to, and eppings pretty bad aswell.


 


epping is good go about 5mins past and they area is beautiful


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 9, 2008)

Anywhere here is better than Brissy (*jokes*) You can't go wrong!!! :lol: (this is coming from an ex-Brisbanite ) I'm a big fan of the Eastern suburbs but I spose it's what you're used to. 

Whatever you do, you don't want to be commuting over the Westgate bridge


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 9, 2008)

I dont know much about the suburbs of Melbourne (except that when I stayed at Beaconsfield I feared for the safety of my car being parked overnight) but the basic principals of real estate are that the more you pay the better the area. Probably ALL places for $250 per week that are similar in quality will be similar areas to live in. But a beautful new place for $250 per week compared to an old dodgey place for the same money certainly means that the old dodgy place is in a much better area. So, work out what you want to pay and keep looking. The worse the place for the money the better the area. If you pick the worst place you can handle living in then you will be in the best area that you can afford. Does that make sense?


----------



## Viridae (Feb 9, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> I dont know much about the suburbs of Melbourne (except that when I stayed at Beaconsfield I feared for the safety of my car being parked overnight) but the basic principals of real estate are that the more you pay the better the area. Probably ALL places for $250 per week that are similar in quality will be similar areas to live in. But a beautful new place for $250 per week compared to an old dodgey place for the same money certainly means that the old dodgy place is in a much better area. So, work out what you want to pay and keep looking. The worse the place for the money the better the area. If you pick the worst place you can handle living in then you will be in the best area that you can afford. Does that make sense?



250pw week get you a nice enough 2br apartment in and around heidelberg, etc where I am. It will not however get you a 3br house. You are looking 290minimum for an ok one there.


----------



## DiamondAsh (Feb 9, 2008)

Berwick, Hampton Park and Cranbourne are neighbours.  Half of Canny is still slum, but like Frankston it's getting better. Stay away from Melton (single mom capitol of Vic) and Dandenong/Noble Park. Eastern Vic is nice, both Peninsulas are awesome as is the general Camberwell area.


----------



## reptalica (Feb 9, 2008)

Viridae said:


> Adding heidelberg, ivanhoe, greensborough, alphington, darebin, rosanna, macleod, templestowe, watsonia, viewbank and eltham to the nice places list - all of which are north east where I am. North east is more established suburbs, more green more trees, good public transport system.
> 
> Edit: Adding preston and reservoir to the bad list and bundoora is ok (not dodgy just not paticuarly nice for the most part)




I'm with you Viridae........ Greensborough here.....


----------



## bubba (Feb 9, 2008)

nothing wrong with dandenong north, im in a nice area, right on the wetlands


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 9, 2008)

moose said:


> thesilverbeast- Tullamarine isnt exactly the best part of Melb either. i know My Brother has Lived there his Whole adult life, And when i lived with him my Car was Broken into and I was attacked by the Culprit, that would not happen in Broadmeadows! haha




i know its not the best. i never said it was. i was saying every suburb has ups and downs, yes, some way more than others eg broadmeadows but to say steer clear of a whole region (eg. the west side or east side) is just stupid. there are some beautiful suberbs in amongst all the bad ones.


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 9, 2008)

jords said:


> so can anyone help with a low down on the areas to avoid?




Dude. It's Melbourne. Avoid them all.

IsK


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 9, 2008)

Just dont rent anything with house no 664 or 668 - THE NEIGHBOUR OF THE BEAST .


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 10, 2008)

IsK67 said:


> Dude. It's Melbourne. Avoid them all.
> 
> IsK



I grew up in Melbourne then decided it would be nice to move to Brisbane to enjoy the weather and wildlife. Biggest mistake I've ever made! (and I've made some big ones! :shock: :lol: )

Most of the comments about the suburbs are pretty good. Refreshing to see worthwhile advice being handed out on APS! :lol: 

Box Hill isn't all that great. I used to hang out there a fair bit. One of the alleys I used to take a short cut through had the remains of a sliced up body in there once... I stopped using that short cut. There's a pretty full on underworld situation in Box Hill, and it's not uncommon for illegal aliens to go missing. As long you're not running a business there and you're not involved in the dodgy side of things, it is safe. I lived in Box Hill for a bit over a year without dying  Sometimes you can buy frozen skinned and gutted snakes in Box Hill. I was once kicked out of a shop for staring at them :lol:

As others said, Heidelberg is a great area, but watch out as West Heidelberg can be a pretty dangerous place. I have a couple of friends in that area and used to visit them a bit. Some of the stuff I've seen there has been pretty full on, although if you're nice to your neighbours it's safe... just be prepared to go to sleep to the sounds of yelling, screaming and stuff being smashed :lol: Almost all of the eastern half of Melbourne is great.

You'll love Melbourne, the only bad thing about it is the weather. Melbourne does have some good weather I suppose and the bad time of the year only lasts for about 10 months


----------



## Macee (Feb 10, 2008)

kirstys said:


> epping is good go about 5mins past and they area is beautiful



The McDonald's Road side of Epping is full of Drugged up Yobos, also Reservoir is full of bums.

Mill Park is honestly one of the best places, I'm in Mill Park Lakes (strangely an estate in South Morang but w/e...) and yeah its awesome. I'm also walking up the massive mountains as much as possible. really an awesome sight.


----------



## scorps (Feb 10, 2008)

move to cairns


----------



## Snow1369 (Feb 10, 2008)

Knoxfeild ish area owns  Dandy sucks, last time i was there a group of sudaese guys tried to bash me and a mate for our jackets.... knew we shouldn've wore a $500 jackets to dandy but we didn't plan on goign there and bam, like 12 of them surrounded us telling us to give them my jacket and demanding all this ****... Lucky my mates dad was waiting for us :|


----------



## Viridae (Feb 10, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> As others said, Heidelberg is a great area, but watch out as West Heidelberg can be a pretty dangerous place



Oh yeah - I should point out that when I said heidelberg - I meant heidelberg not heidelberg west or heidelberg heights, both of which are dodge.


----------



## jords (Feb 11, 2008)

You guys rule! 
Thanks for all the advice... Cant wait to get there!


----------



## jords (Feb 11, 2008)

scorps said:


> move to cairns


um, no!


----------



## crush the turtle (Feb 11, 2008)

south east is good..


----------



## Renagade (Feb 11, 2008)

i once went to a place called sunshine, (west) what a hole, i won't be rushing back there in a hurry.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Feb 11, 2008)

i used to live in doncaster... although I have no idea what it's like these days


----------



## jords (Feb 11, 2008)

its great to get all this advice... ive been looking mostly inner east and north and didnt have anything to go on but the look of the house so this has all been a big help!


----------



## kirstys (Feb 11, 2008)

Macee said:


> The McDonald's Road side of Epping is full of Drugged up Yobos, also Reservoir is full of bums.
> 
> Mill Park is honestly one of the best places, I'm in Mill Park Lakes (strangely an estate in South Morang but w/e...) and yeah its awesome. I'm also walking up the massive mountains as much as possible. really an awesome sight.


 

i have grown up around epping i have mates on both sides and they are not drugged up yobos, i also live in mill park when you think about it you live in mill park lakes which backs on to findon road so you are almost in epping anyway  

reservoir i can agree with but not epping


----------



## Ricko (Feb 11, 2008)

I live around the cranbourne, hampton park area and i must say i have never feared for my car or anything like that. Like anyy suburb you just need to chose carefully, there are good parts of some suburbs and shocking parts of others.

I lived in Ferntree Gully for 14 yrs in the worst part and it was a shocking place to live but there are some nice parts of the Guly where a few of my mates live and i would live there again. But you cant go past a suburb if your buying that has had the growth like ours. Bought for 180k and got reavalued for 260 2 weeks ago in 15 months so we are pretty happy.

Cheers Rick


----------



## koubee (Feb 11, 2008)

Lived in Brighton for 10yrs and there was heaps more crime and dodgy stuff going on than where i am now, Narre Warren/Cranbourne.
I agree with Ricko, the growth in this area is amazing. We too brought for around $180k and now our place is valued at close to 300k.


----------



## Ricko (Feb 11, 2008)

know any good suppliers of rats and mice koubee around our area? i am stuck as my usual person is all out.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Feb 11, 2008)

Come live in Melton!


HAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## reptalica (Feb 11, 2008)

Quite a touchy subject this one for some but after four pages has managed to stay under control.....c'mon peeps how about some real sledging......... Any more areas? Coolaroo? Dallas?


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 12, 2008)

i would recomend staying away from StAlbans. i study forensic science and this suburb comes up a lot in case studies.


----------



## thals (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah i would avoid places like broady, coolaroo, upfield, jacana, and springvale, but there are some nice areas like Greenvale (not biased here =P), Mickleham, Eltham/Diamond Creek, or if ya wanna move right near the city South Yarra and Prahran are pretty cool too.

I personally wanna get out of melbs n go somewhere on the surf coast like Jan Juc or bells lol


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 12, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I grew up in Melbourne then decided it would be nice to move to Brisbane to enjoy the weather and wildlife. Biggest mistake I've ever made! (and I've made some big ones! :shock: :lol: )



I was going to tell you but hey...i figured you're a big boy now :lol: :lol:  Mind you, it took me 20+ yrs to work that out and you only 2 or so :lol:


----------



## jords (Feb 12, 2008)

Brock Lobster said:


> Come live in Melton!
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAA


well i had found some good looking places in melton and frankston, so im glad i started the thread!


----------



## lee5 (Feb 12, 2008)

I had friends that used to live in Altona. It was not a too bad of an area, the train into the city was not to bad either.


----------



## Viridae (Feb 12, 2008)

jords said:


> well i had found some good looking places in melton and frankston, so im glad i started the thread!



Before you go with frankston, check out the map to see exactly how far out it is. I really don't count it as melbourne personally, its well and truly mornington peninsula.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 12, 2008)

Viridae said:


> Before you go with frankston, check out the map to see exactly how far out it is. I really don't count it as melbourne personally, its well and truly mornington peninsula.



Frankston 40km's out of th city "as the crow flies" a train will take you straight to the city in a bit over an hour.


----------

